# DBA Recaro seats



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a pair of Recaro leather seats from a DBA R35. Must be in very good condition.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*seat*

Hi , we have a pair of 2017 my recaraos , Andy , [email protected]


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I will have a pair next week £1000 delivered, let me know if you need any details.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a pair from 2016 model if interested


----------

